# Coldest Temp To Wash A Car



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Whats the coldest tempurature you should and have washed a car sucessfully? Coldest i've ever wash our car is in 60 degree weather and I was freezing my arse off.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Just above freezing!

In the winter up here, we don't have much of a choice.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Temperature conditions:*
These are the temperatures and conditions that are relative to the application of car care products; the most important is the actual surface temperature of the vehicle. The other things that will have a direct bearing on this is the humidity as this will effect the cross-linking (cure) time, excess humidity will also affect 'how' a wax or sealant dries (i.e. it may cause hazing or clouding of the surface)

The other climate related condition that should be avoided when applying car care products is direct sunlight, as this will dramatically increase the surface temperature compared to ambient temperatures causing the product to dry prematurely and may render it ineffective.

*Surface Temperature (Actual surface temperature of the vehicle)* between 50 and 80oF, products will work well within a much broader temperature range, (40° to 90° F) but the best results will be achieved in the 60° to 70° F range surrounding air temp (ambient or room) must be 55oF + to ensure the minimum vehicle surface temperature of 50oF(recommended as a minimum by most manufacturers)


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I used to live where we had a regualr sprocket outside that I would use to wash the car, but next to it was a hot water one also. Great for the winter, just hook up the hose. Any future house, I think I'll make sure it has this.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

33 deg


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats a good idea tgravo2.

That brings up another topic i'd like to discuss.

We have this big industrial pressure washer that we had left over since we've sold our business and it can put out either hot water, 360oF boiling water, or just plain regular tempurature water, what ever tempurature the water is for that time, dependant on the tempurature.

Using intuition and what TOGWT stated, I figure it is not advisable to use the hot water from the machine. However, there is an adjuster on the pressure washer to control how hot the water gets, what should I put the setting on, and what harm could I do to the car if I were too put it too hot, possibly melt the wax off or even worse? :dunno:


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

I washed mine the other day at 43 degrees F. Frickn cold. Of course it going to snow tomorrow.


----------



## rwfisher (Nov 8, 2005)

*Brr*

Somewhere around 4°C. I used warm water, which made it easier on the hands...but I was very worried about the windows cracking. I let the mitt cool off a few seconds before hitting those surfaces.....


----------



## Interested (Sep 7, 2005)

Did mine today @ 25F (sunny). She'll be in the garage tomorrow all nice and clean when the snow/ice comes.


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

should I apply my zaino zfx mixed with z2 in 40F temp? I want to do this next sunday since i don't work on monday it should allow more time to bond to surface. I just washed my car today with the z7, it looks awesome in tit silver. I plan on doing dish washing soap next week before applying zfx. thanks


----------



## rwfisher (Nov 8, 2005)

*Brrr....*

make that right around 0°C. By the time I started drying the car, the water had frozen on the roof...and I almost busted my #$$ on the driveway. It was worth it though....



rwfisher said:


> Somewhere around 4°C. I used warm water, which made it easier on the hands...but I was very worried about the windows cracking. I let the mitt cool off a few seconds before hitting those surfaces.....


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Using intuition and what TOGWT stated, I figure it is not advisable to use the hot water from the machine. However, there is an adjuster on the pressure washer to control how hot the water gets, what should I put the setting on, and what harm could I do to the car if I were too put it too hot, possibly melt the wax off or even worse? :dunno:


Roundel last month touched on this topic. While I had a tough time believing it (what with the whole chemical bond to metal), they said that it is not advisable to wash very HOT paint with very cold water in the summer. Their reason was that the paint and metal heat and therefor flex at different temperatures which could cause cracks in the paint. I dont see any reason the opposite wouldnt be true in the winter.

I have a sink outside that also feeds a hot water hose spiquet, I try to wash with water only slightly warmer or cooler that the car's surface. Although it is often cool to see steam rising from the car and neighbors raising an eyebrow when it's near freezing outside.


----------



## jonw440 (Oct 6, 2004)

I also use warm water and wash rinse and dry one small area at a time.This way the whole car wont freeze before I get to dry it.You can also just use a damp micro fiber towel and a detail spray(if it's not covered with salt).If it looks like a white car when its really black....it needs regular washing.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

When I was 16 I worked at a car wash in chicago. the winter evenings the water would freeze right on the cars. right way. come thru and freeze so quick

ugh that cold weather sucked 8 hours a day but best tips came in the winter. making 12 dollars an hour @ 16 was nice


----------



## lawguy (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice info to have, but OP lives in Tampa, FLORIDA!!! :banghead: Aren't there laws about Floridians not being allowed to complain about cold weather?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

lawguy said:


> Nice info to have, but OP lives in Tampa, FLORIDA!!! :banghead: Aren't there laws about Floridians not being allowed to complain about cold weather?


:neener: Well excuse me for having a low tolerence for coldness.


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

The Pussification of America continues.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> .............and what harm could I do to the car if I were too put it too hot, possibly melt the wax off or even worse? :dunno:


It may cause thermal stressing (a sudden change in temperature form cold to very hot may cause the paint to crack (very fine lines or spider webbing) Not the look most detailers are going for


----------



## Taplin06 (Feb 28, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> We have this big industrial pressure washer that we had left over since we've sold our business and it can put out either hot water, *360oF boiling water*,


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

Hot or cold, large temperature differences between the water and the car _can _cause damage. Nearly all of the materials in your car will expand or contract with changes in temperature, and rapid changes cause rapid expansion/contraction. When you have laminated materials (e.g., painted metal) or large pieces of material in which only portions are changing temperature (e.g., hood, windshield) while getting hit with a stream of water, differential expansion can cause cracks, buckling, delamination, etc.

Believe me, I know of whence I speak here. I once had to spend $450 to replace a cracked windshield when I tried to wash my car on a hot day.


----------

